# The Cube



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Some Pix of the new Cube that arrived on Friday.


















Built up the substrate into a high slope at the back of the tank.


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks good, only think I could see as a problem are those CAE's they can get pretty nasty.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

Beautiful tank Gill what are the dimensions?

I'd also be worried about those CAE (also known as golden algae eaters) they grow quite large and very quickly. In about 4 months my friend's has grow to the size of 6"+/- (and growing) and he started with one of similar size of your two. Also be warned that when they get big they love to dig and are slightly aggressive at that size too.


----------



## weaselnoze (Dec 22, 2006)

get those CAE's out! they only eat algae in their juveniles stage. when they get a lil larger they will go after your fish trying to eat their slime coats! nasty creatures..

i love the tank however im super jealous.. how big is it?


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

Looks great so far. I agree with getting those CAEs outta there. What's that? A bumblebee goby?! What is that light bodied, yellow-finned gourami-lookin' fish (not the female betta)?


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

AnneRiceBowl said:


> Looks great so far. I agree with getting those CAEs outta there. What's that? A bumblebee goby?! What is that light bodied, yellow-finned gourami-lookin' fish (not the female betta)?


I know about the CAE's but have never had probs with them in the past, but if i start to see aggression they can go in the daphnia tank, so no worries there. 

Those Gourami looking ones are Gold Honey Gouramis - 1 of my favorite fish so very comical to watch. Feeling everything as they swim along. 

Got some more Gouramis, But Sunset Honey Gouramis and some More Amano shrimp as the price had come down. 
Ordered some Marimo Balls so a ican break them up a bit and use as a Carpet. 

I am going to enter this tank into the PFK competition soon.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

HOneys








Rasboras








Otto








Shrimp








PencilFish - love its colors, and may get some more


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Hockey Pencil









Shrimp Danio Gourami


























Gourami's


----------



## George (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Gill,

I love this little tank, great use of hardscape and space. 

I look forward to seeing it in the Practical Fishkeeping magazine aquascaping contest.


----------



## weaselnoze (Dec 22, 2006)

where did u get the cube?


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

weaselnoze said:


> where did u get the cube?


It came with a Subscription renewal to a Magazine i subscribe to. 

Nearly finished now.

Heres a Few Pix, Still a little cloudy from planting but the Fauna's Colors are amazing.
Got 1 Male to 4 Females. 

Shrimps Going Mad on Marimo, Opened them out too fill more space. Nice and Bouncy.









Who Knows what these are - OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH the Jealousy  

































Finished now, Just waiting for the UV to arrive.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

What size tank? It is looking good!


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

Aplocheilus annulatus! 

That sure is alot of fish in that tank. How many liters or gallons is it?


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

Clown Killiefish!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

great fauna and flora.....seems like quite a fishload though.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

dont worry, half the Fauna are going to my neice at the weekend. as she wants a tank and I have 4 Spare and i am overstocked. 
She getting My Female Fighters some shimp snails CAE and Neons and other fish.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

How many gallons? The fishload is looking quite high. Although they look really good in the tank.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

the fish load has been reduced as gave alot to my neice. 

I ve just got the Rasboras,Killies,Gourami and Shrimp in there now. Oh and the cories,******* and banjos.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

How big do clown killies get, and will they eat cherrie shrimp?
I think i want a pair of these or panchax sp. for my 1 gallon


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

They are a small Killie and may push an inch. They are surface dwellers and dont swim down into the tank much so should be fine.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

cool, now where to acquire some.....
hey! if yours breed, could ya let me buy some from you?


----------



## Perfectblue (Jan 11, 2006)

Great tank, very natural looking. I'm not sure if you mentioned this already but what kind of substrate are you using? because it looks great.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Perfectblue said:


> Great tank, very natural looking. I'm not sure if you mentioned this already but what kind of substrate are you using? because it looks great.


Its just plain black sand from garden centre pet section.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Gill said:


> It came with a Subscription renewal to a Magazine i subscribe to.


What magazine is that?


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## SPL-311 (Aug 7, 2006)

I love the sticks, they make the tank look bigger.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

I have made some changes to improve water and fish longevity.

1. A UV sterilizer
2. An External Filter - Eden 501 external. the filter is to improve filtration and water criculation, the spray bar is aimed down into the tank.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Tank Crashed and wiped out 95% of Fish.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

how many gallons is the tank?

and uh...

how many gallons is the tank?


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Storm_Rider said:


> how many gallons is the tank?
> 
> and uh...
> 
> how many gallons is the tank?


5.5 gallons


----------



## sweetpuff (Feb 9, 2007)

erm... what does 'crash' mean?


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

sweetpuff said:


> erm... what does 'crash' mean?


Crash = Catastrophic loss of fish due to sudden death from illness.


----------



## Blitzhill (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the tank crash, really is a beautiful little tank. I like the use of sticks and the unique fish. I was wondering, what type and wattage of light is that you're using? I too have a 5.5 gallon and am looking for new light(s).


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

blitzhill- check out the lighting section, there's numerous thread about light nano's and such. Also varies allot on your budget

Gill- sorry bout what happen but i like the new setup, Good Luck with this one!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

That sucks!
How'd it happen?


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

The tank is simply awesome, and really got me interested in a similar setup! Looks simple enough  I am sorry about your terrible loss


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Blitzhill - Arcpods are good for lighting. I am using the light that came with by Superfish.

guitardude9187 - Thanks

dufus - I moved the fighters that hatched in August last year to the cube as they were large enough, Some Hockey stick Pencil fish brought the rot with them i think. Wiped out the tank in a matter of days. 

RESGuy - Thanks


----------



## LittleMy (Jan 30, 2007)

*How Sad*

That is terrible! I have been thinking of setting up a 1 gal holding tank to hold new fish in for 2 weeks for "quarantine." I have lost several beloved fish to disease when adding fish from lfs.

LittleMy


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

OOh, Bacterials suck!
Sorry. any plans to rebuild?


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

SCMurphy said:


> What magazine is that?


I know AnneRiceBowl already answered, but here is a link to Practical Fishkeeping showing how to setup the tank. It also says the tank is free with a PFK subscription. Not sure if that deal is still good, or if people in the US could get it...


How to set up your nano tank

Think you just haven't got room for one more tank? Think again! Follow our step-by-step guide to setting up this tank, available free with a PFK subscription for a limited period.

How to set up your nano tank | Practical Fishkeeping magazine


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

dufus said:


> OOh, Bacterials suck!
> Sorry. any plans to rebuild?


Slowly, but will do it. I like the Slate in there ATM and might go for a rocky theme. 

New fish arriving for the other nano this week. so changing round the fish ATM to accomodate new fish from Thialand.


----------



## dudleystinks (Apr 9, 2005)

It looks great! I know you said you got it from a magazine subscription but I was just wondering if you know where else i could get one like it. I live in between Leicester and Coventry so probably use a lot of the same shops as you, do you know of any shops that you go to that would sell nano cube tanks? Do you know what make the tank is? Also where did you get the wood from? I really want to set up a nice small nano tank for my desk but can’t find any! 

I used to have the same sand as what you have in your tank! Do you shop at a5 aquatics :icon_lol:


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I think if you subscribe to practical fishkeeping, they gave you one.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

dufus said:


> I think if you subscribe to practical fishkeeping, they gave you one.


Nah, at the moment they are giving free books to new subscribers.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

dudleystinks said:


> It looks great! I know you said you got it from a magazine subscription but I was just wondering if you know where else i could get one like it. I live in between Leicester and Coventry so probably use a lot of the same shops as you, do you know of any shops that you go to that would sell nano cube tanks? Do you know what make the tank is? Also where did you get the wood from? I really want to set up a nice small nano tank for my desk but can’t find any!
> 
> I used to have the same sand as what you have in your tank! Do you shop at a5 aquatics :icon_lol:


Mmm

You can go to A5 Aquatics on the A5, they do Cubes. 
Also Dobbies in Mancetter/Atherstone have a nice range of nanos.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

The first scape looked great. I don't really know what to say about the big piece of slate. It could make for one of the most appealing and unusual scapes, please post pictures when the plants fill in.
Very interesting, I'm tempted to say very 'dared'.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

*some new pix*

1st Pico Bowl. Houses Daphnia and a few Ramshorn Snails. (Its a Small Tumbler)

















2nd 1of my Bristlies









3rd Pygmy Cory








Pygmy Albino and Bristlie









4th my Black Line FW Goby - Mainly a Grazer









5th 1of my Rasboras, Trying to get a decent pic of these Mega Hyper Little Things, so that it shows the Iridescence of their scales is soooooooooooo Hard. Once they have eaten the abdomen turns red - so cooooool



















And Lastly my ickle fighter fry









More Pix

Pico

















Black Line Goby









Sunsets

























Rasboras

















Gouramis










































Female Gold inside Marimo Ball Caves









Flying Fox










And Finally My Largest Black Apple Snail who i found after being MIA for 2 weeks, inside the folds in the Net Curtain in the Bay Window. Thought he was dead as where i found him was directly above the heater outlet. But after 10 mins he is making his way to the surface to breathe


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

sWEET
i love the daphnia bowl and goby.
how big does the goby get and where do i find one?
I love oddballs!!!!


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

dufus said:


> sWEET
> i love the daphnia bowl and goby.
> how big does the goby get and where do i find one?
> I love oddballs!!!!


Dunno where you would find 1 on your side of the pond. 
From the LFS no more than 5inches


----------



## Nano-Nater (May 28, 2007)

looks nice.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Got So bored decided to change the living room layout and create a tank corner on the other side of the Living Room. 

So got the 10Gallon out of the garage and hey presto, Instant Tank. All the Plants that were in the cube are now in this. With the Eldonea from the fry Tank.


----------



## soundtweakers (Oct 12, 2005)

When you had the black sand originally, did it alter the water chemistry in any way?

Thanks
billy


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Tank looks great, love the pygmy cories.

Soundtweakers: i doubt it, i think it was tahitian moon sand, which is Ph inert.


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 11, 2004)

Amazing!! And cute little cup sized tank you got going on there too!


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

the cube is no more. Everything in it is now in the 90G. 
Was fun having Little Tanks but frustrating scaping them


----------



## BenScoobert (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd just like to point out, as a few people have asked.

This is an arcadia arc tank, only place I found these is www.guppysales.co.uk they come in 20 and 35 litres. Last time I spke to the guy he had 1 left and had ordered another pallet full. popular thing, I bought 2 20 litre ones and they are matching bedside lamps.


----------



## ruki (May 28, 2007)

The daphnia bowl is really cute. I keep some ostracods in a 2 1/2 gallon. Have to do the daphnia thing now too


----------



## Speshall*K (Jun 24, 2007)

That was a pretty sweet tank... shame you had to tear it down...


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Although its been torn Down. 
I have set it back up as a quarantine tank for the arowana i have on order. Plus getting delicate plants started without the aplle snails eating them.


----------



## ruki (May 28, 2007)

One question on the daphnia.

I use these critters to clean up green water. I move some from my live food colony tank into to problem tank. The daphnia have a boom-bust cycle in the planted tank where they all die out after they consume all the green water. The colony tank receives regular infusions of green water from another tank. How do you feed the daphnia in the tumbler?


----------



## Bruce11 (Jul 3, 2007)

I've been looking into getting one of those tanks and was curious about the lighting, it's an 11W isn't it? Which from what I've read on this website is kinda low, did you only keep low light plants or was there something else you done?
Thanks.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Bruce11 said:


> I've been looking into getting one of those tanks and was curious about the lighting, it's an 11W isn't it? Which from what I've read on this website is kinda low, did you only keep low light plants or was there something else you done?
> Thanks.


yeah the light is 11 watt and i used 2 of them.
i used low light plants and added plant feed


----------

